# Hooter shooter / bow tuning



## ButchrCrekHuntr (Mar 26, 2005)

When you have a bow tuned with a Hooter Shooter, it will be tuned to the Hooter Shooter and NOT you--the shooter. You will have to retune. About the only advantage I see from a Hooter Shooter is for tuning arrows to try to get them to all impact in the same hole.


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

how will hooter shooter tuning effect field tips to broadheads?
you will still have to do some tweak tuning...Right?

I am not a great bow mechanic but I do have a press to make adjustments
I also know how to do walk back tuning & make adjustments

There is really no need for me to spend the money on hooter shooter tuning...Would you agree?

Keep in mind i do not shoot 3d or any of that stuff...This is just a hunting setup


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

ButchrCrekHuntr said:


> When you have a bow tuned with a Hooter Shooter, it will be tuned to the Hooter Shooter and NOT you--the shooter. You will have to retune. About the only advantage I see from a Hooter Shooter is for tuning arrows to try to get them to all impact in the same hole.


An archery shop owner told me the same thing as Butch. Makes sense.


----------



## Bownut60 (Feb 3, 2011)

You must tune the bow to you, the shooter. No machine, or another shooter can tune it for you. Another person, preferably a pro, can make the necessary adjustments for you, but you have to be the one shooting the bow.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

ButchrCrekHuntr said:


> About the only advantage I see from a Hooter Shooter is for tuning arrows to try to get them to all impact in the same hole.


I agree.


----------



## Hank LX (Sep 1, 2006)

*wow*

That is classic. "_An archery shop owner told me the same thing_" so it MUST be true 

I see alot of mis-information beeing offered in this thread. 
Has anyone posting even TRIED a Hooter Shooter?

To the OP:
As an owner of a shooting machine I can tell you that you CAN improve the tune of your bows by using this device in the bow tuning process. 
It is *not* a replacement for tuning your bow, but it is a tool to help speed the process of micro tuning.
A hooter shooter or other shooting machine eliminates the human element so you can experiment with minute changes to your set-up to see what happens to your point of impact. 
You can creep tune and BH tune with scientific precision.
Is it worth the money? 
Only you can decide that. 
I like to know that when I draw on a deer, my Broadhead will go exactly where I aim.
Some guys are OK with "close enough".

Here's one session with my shooting machine.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1182225


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

Hank LX, Thank you

I like your perspective! I see where you are coming from.

You can creep tune and BH tune with scientific precision.

Maybe later this year I can buy one of the Kwick shooters...That looks pretty nice!

I can now see the benefits of owning / using one of these. (Looks like it would be loads of fun tinkering with this)

The proshop will not let me spend the time scientifically tuning for brodheads the way you could if you owned your own machine.
Besides the less time in the proshop the better...Just really dont like to hang out there no more than I have to.

Correct me if im wrong but wouldnt this help one detect poor form after tuning with the hooter shooter.
I would think this would help you find & consistently use proper form. 
You know if you are way off when shooting after the equipment has been tuned thru the hooter shooter versus
making major changes to the tuning you have already perfected you may now look into your form & make form changes 
& then possibly make some small tweaking changes to the bow / equipment. 


Your help is appreciated!
Thanks
Bruce


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

YBSLO said:


> Hank LX, Thank you
> 
> I like your perspective! I see where you are coming from.
> 
> ...


I have a hooter shooter. The naysayers can say what they want. But if someones form isn't very good, detuning a bow in an attempt to make it appeared tuned is like sweeping dirt under the rug.
The shooting machines use perfect form. We should try to correct our form to produce the same results rather than trying to make the bow adjust to bad form. A bow and the shooter must be in balance with each other. We can't expect the bow to make up for inadequate form and a shooter with great form must also have the bow tuned to get the best results.
I am not saying that we must shoot exactly like a machine. Making some small adjustments to fit our form is okay. But if your form varies much from a machine, it would be better to make some adjustments to your form and try to get closer to what the machine does.
I guess I was lucky to begin with. I shoot the same holes through paper as the hooter shooter. So I can tune my bow with the hs and it will be right for me.
As for a shop, the hs will tune a bow in a nuetral position. So when the archer comes in to shoot it, the shop tech can help tune the archer as well as making small adjustments to the bow to better fit them. The hs gives a solid usable baseline to work from.
The hs is also great for arrow tuning. You can tune each individual arrow to hit the same hole. This makes a big difference in longer range groups. I also use my hs as a draw board. I can look and measure the cam lean and cam sync. I can also evaluate the rest position and know what adjustments to make to give down the middle center shot. The hs or any shooting machine has endless possibilities. Plus, it allows be to tune wrong handed bows. Those who can't get past the human vs. machine are not wanting to see the possibilities.


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

fletched said:


> The hs is also great for arrow tuning.
> 
> 
> Hi Fletched...Thanks for the reply...You advice / input is greatly appreciated & well taken.
> ...


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

YBSLO said:


> fletched said:
> 
> 
> > The hs is also great for arrow tuning.
> ...


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I too thought the hooter shooter was a gimick, but i have done some research and found out the levi morgan has his bow setup with a hooter shooter but his form is real good so i dont know!


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

fletched said:


> I have a hooter shooter. The naysayers can say what they want. But if someones form isn't very good, detuning a bow in an attempt to make it appeared tuned is like sweeping dirt under the rug.
> The shooting machines use perfect form. We should try to correct our form to produce the same results rather than trying to make the bow adjust to bad form. A bow and the shooter must be in balance with each other. We can't expect the bow to make up for inadequate form and a shooter with great form must also have the bow tuned to get the best results.
> I am not saying that we must shoot exactly like a machine. Making some small adjustments to fit our form is okay. But if your form varies much from a machine, it would be better to make some adjustments to your form and try to get closer to what the machine does.
> I guess I was lucky to begin with. I shoot the same holes through paper as the hooter shooter. So I can tune my bow with the hs and it will be right for me.
> ...


 I agree. I would love to have one.


----------

